# Glock 18



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Can the Glock 18 fire single rounds or just full and 3 round bursts? 

Under what circumstances can a citizen own one of these?:smt071


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

First G18 had single shot and full auto selector. I don't know if the latest model has a 3 round burst selection.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

It seems like I read something about selecting a 3 round burst but now I cant find the quote. Another site said you could learn to control it for short bursts. Still it sounds like its not allowed for regular folk.

Are there any fully automatic handguns that are legal?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> Are there any fully automatic handguns that are legal?


You'd have to find one that was converted prior to 1986. You could probably turn up a Beretta 93R, but be prepared to pay in the five figures for it.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

who are all these guys shooting G18's on Youtube then?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> who are all these guys shooting G18's on Youtube then?


Class III dealers can get them as samples to show to law enforcement, but can't sell them to "mere" citizens.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Gosh, you mean those guys were dealers. So if you get a class III and I know you have to be clean as a whistle, then you can have a full auto and can you take it to the range for your own sport shooting or just for demonstrating to LE guys?

I'll bet alot of bad guys have these. Are there any countries where they sell them citizens?


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

Reglarguy said:


> Are there any countries where they sell them citizens?


Glock company policy limits sales to law enforcement/military/government only.



Relgarguy said:


> who are all these guys shooting G18's on Youtube then?


Some of the full auto Glocks on youtube are modified Glocks that have been converted to select fire via a third party switch (which the BATFE has stated is illegal to possess/use).
Continued use of the aftermarket full-auto switch significantly increases the wear on the modified Glocks and vastly decreases the Glocks service life. Needless to say, use of the switch voids the Glock warranity.
You can tell the difference from an actually factory Glock Model 18 and a converted full-auto Glock handgun, by the placement of the selector switch. Glock Model 18s have the selector switch on the left side of the slide, up is semi-auto & down is full-auto. Converted Glocks have the selector switch on the back of the slide, left is semi-auto & right is full-auto.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Well I've given up the dream of ever owning one. Do many LE guys pack them and how bout use in combat?


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

real Glock 18's on Gunbroker

http://www.forthehunt.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=79830148


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> Well I've given up the dream of ever owning one. Do many LE guys pack them and how bout use in combat?


I can't see a realistic use for them in military combat. Scenarios that call for full-auto fire generally also call for something more powerful than comparatively piddly 9mm, and weapons that are easier to control than machine pistols.

I'm not LE, but I will speculate that there is little use for them there. The average cop does fine with a semiauto pistol backed by a long arm, and entry teams generally use shoulder weapons like M4s or MP5s.

Machine pistols are very much niche weapons. I do recall Leroy Thompson commenting that they are sometimes useful for bodyguards, if you place any stock in what gun rag writers claim.


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

Reglarguy said:


> Well I've given up the dream of ever owning one. Do many LE guys pack them and how bout use in combat?


LE that use them are mostly SWAT personnel and use them in specific instances and not general carry weapons. Such as an entry man carrying a balistic shield, would also carry a Glock Model 18. Since, the shield limits his capability of carrying a more effective subgun.

Urban myth says the Glock Model 18 were original made due to a RFP by the Egyptian presidental bodyguard detail during the mid/late-80s.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

$2,000 @ gunbroker if your Class 3 with a "law letter". got some cool pics from it though. ...lucky


----------

